# To filter or not to filter



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2014)

All,

just curious, what's your preference on using the front filter threads on your current lenses? 

For the sake of this poll, let's assume that:


We are _not_ talking about landscape / square / ND grad sort of hardware as that confounds the question a bit. If you have a lens you _only_ use that hardware with, please discard it from consideration with your answer. We're looking for general shooting here.
We are only talking about lenses that natively allow front filtering without special hardware or a third party solution. So I am _not_ talking about superteles with rear-filtering, UWA lenses with outrigger attachments, etc.
Please note that I am not trying to stoke the ongoing sometimes well-behaved / sometimes not well-behaved debate on this [cough] polarizing topic. I am just looking to establish a baseline on filter practices this forum uses. 

Thanks!

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

On all lenses unless the lens doesn't take one - TS-E 17 & 300 f/2.8 IS II in my case - and don't stack any filters on top. I will stack CPL and ND filters as needed, though. I will also remove the filter when shooting sunrise/sunset shots directly into the sun. 

I have several scratched up protection filters serving as proof that they are useful for *me*.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2014)

I stacked cpl on top of bw 007 clear very often. Same for nd.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 14, 2014)

I have something in front of my lens at all times.
It is either the protective filter, or CP-L, or the Lee white cap when the adapter is attached but I am not actively shooting with a square filter.
I wouldn't say I need something at all times, but it isn't worth the hassle for me to put on the filter only when I am worried about damage to the front element. Like Macguyver, I remove the filter if I am shooting directly into the sun.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I will also remove the filter when shooting sunrise/sunset shots directly into the sun.



What's the advantage of doing that?

I've got protective B+W UV filters on all of my EF mount lenses. For my Sony lenses I have a mix of B+W and Hoya. The FD stuff has UV filters too but can be any brand. The old FL lenses and a few FD zooms I have don't have filters on them.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I will also remove the filter when shooting sunrise/sunset shots directly into the sun.
> ...


It reduces flare quite a bit and generally halves the number of sunspots in the photo. When the sun is low in the sky (to save your eyes & sensor!) give it a try and you'll see that you get better contrast (i.e. less flare) and fewer sunspots with the filter off of the lens vs. on it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thanks mackguyver, I'll keep this in mind, next time I shoot in those conditions


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 14, 2014)

Marumi makes some nice optically clear protective filters. I always buy one for each of my lenses. 

If I am shooting inside, I may take the filter off, but when outside, I pretty much always want to have something in front.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 14, 2014)

I prefer to use lens hood only, to protect most of my lenses. Lenses from $1000 I use UV filters for added protection.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.


----------



## Jean (Jul 14, 2014)

I prefer a lenshood only, except cpl filter use.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.



This is my exact scenario too.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 14, 2014)

Generally a filter at all times except when shooting the moon, try to put only one filter on at a time if possible.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 14, 2014)

On most I use a UV (010) or clear (007) filter from B+W, expect my 40 (chose this for compactness and do not wich to add anything that adds size) and sigma 180 macro (has a ~10 cm hood that provides adequate protection).


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.



Crap, that technically should change my vote. I am answer #1 above, but the _pancake _is an exception. 

- A


----------



## Steve Todd (Jul 14, 2014)

I have used quality clear/uv filters on all of my lenses since 1969. I've saved the front elements on two of my lenses by having a filter on them when they fell/hit a metal object.

I do remove them if I am going to shoot a sunrise/sunset. Also, I remove them if I am shooting anything (Trains, Race cars, etc.) that have bright lights on them that are coming directly toward me, even during daylight hours. I can only think of one other case where I removed the filter, and that was due to the Sun reflecting off the water?

Did I mention I live in the high desert...even the dust gets dusty!


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.



Hi Neuro, is that because of the relative price of B+W filters vs. the price of the lens? Would your answer change if you were going to be in a sand/sea environment? I just bought the EOS-M on the eBay special along with the 22mm and plan to take the kit to Hawaii in August.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 14, 2014)

I rarely have filters on my lenses. Really the only times I put the filters on are when it is raining, when I'm worried about something hitting the front of the lens hard like gravel or if the filter is likely to get really dirty. Polarisers are different though and they often end up staying on the lens for a while for certain looks.

I used a CPL filter just last week when I went on a rib. It kept the salty water off the front and sorted out reflections so when I got back to land I could just take it off and I could shoot again. Then when I got home I put a UV filter on before running the camera through the shower and washed the polariser off in the sink. Easy and little risk of scratching either the lens or the filters.

I don't have enough filters to cover all my lenses but I don't see the problem with that really. I invariably use lens hoods when available and so far has never managed to scratch a lens or filter despite taking cameras to pretty wild places. I have some pretty dinged up lens hoods though including a sigma one which is cracked. I do have filters in the bag for weather sealed lenses though.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 14, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.
> ...



Should change mine as well (I voted as close to the actual as I could). I have the same exceptions as Neuro, plus my TSE 24 (version 1) and my Rokinon 14mm. Haven't yet figured out filters for those. And sometimes it's too much work to replace the clear if I am swapping my CPL on and off lenses doing landscape shots.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.



-1...with Neuro ;D YUP *-1* with Neuro ;D ;D

I treat all my kids equally  
Short or tall...I love them all


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ah that's right, I forgot about my Samyang 14mm. No filter possible


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 14, 2014)

I use filters to accomplish something. It could be to facilitate wide open or long exposure shots in daylight, it could be to cut glare, it could be to complete weather sealing, etc. If there is no specific goal a filter is part of, I don't bother.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 14, 2014)

I use UV or 1A or 1B filters all the time when I am shooting casually.
But when I am really serious about image quality under backlit situation, e.g. a wedding, I would
take all filters off b4 I shoot. Same for studio shoots with hair lights on or brightly lit background.
Really cut down on flare. Whenever filters are off my lens, I use a lens hood to protect it.


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 14, 2014)

I have one or two good-quality UV filters for each size lens I own, and a couple of 77mm CPLs. I don't mount a filter unless I need it (UV in wet / dusty conditions; CPL for its designated purpose), but always use the hood for protection. 

No doubt there are many who hazard more dangerous environments than I have, but there's no place I won't take my gear, should the occasion / opportunity arise. In the 12 years since I've gotten back into SLR photography, none of my lenses has ever suffered damage.

I once dropped a camera bag about 3 feet onto the garage floor; inside was my previous Canon 70-200/2.8 IS (I) mounted to a body, and it landed front element first. The lens cap absorbed the brunt of the impact, and suffered damage, but everything else was intact. I continued to use that lens for the next couple of years with no issues whatsoever. Had a filter been attached, I wouldn't have been surprised had it shattered, and the fragments possibly scratching the front element. (I sold that lens just last month, only to upgrade to the vII model.)


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> dppaskewitz said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


*

Again: Don't change your votes if your exception-to-the-rule lens doesn't allow direct front filter use without the use of added adapter / outrigger hardware.*

So UWA lenses like the Nikon 14-24, Samyang 14mm, T/S-E 17mm, Fisheye, etc. should be dropped from your mind when you answer. Same goes for lenses you *only *use with square / 4x4 / 4x6 filters. 

I am asking in this poll: when you are using a lens that could take a UV/Haze/Clear or CPL directly on the front of the lens, do you?

I called out the pancake as my one exception as it indeed does take front filters but I simply don't care enough to protect that little guy. Any time I need CPL use, I just switch to a 28 or 50 prime.

- A


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 15, 2014)

I use B+w filters on all my lenses except my 100mm macro and 40mm pancake. They never come off unless I can see they're a problem when I'm shooting back lit subjects or I use my LEE filter system. Otherwise, My lenses always have pristine front elements at the end of their life for resale.

UV Filter vs No UV Filter Debate.: http://youtu.be/p0Ck-7oA7iU


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use UV (protection) filters on my 40/2.8 pancake or on my EF-M lenses, but I do on the all the others that take them.
> ...



For the pancake lenses, their advantage is the small size – I prefer not to make them thicker. They also have pretty tiny front elements (as does the MP-E 65mm, but I'm always shoving that lens into bushes...). For the EF-M 18-55, I might get a filter (I bought the lens a couple days ago, took my first shots with it today) - it's also small, but it turns out the M + 18-55 combo fits in the Lowepro Dashpoint 30 with the (pretty shallow) EW-54 hood mounted for use, and the filter + cap would fit inside the hood.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 15, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > dppaskewitz said:
> ...



Wait, so which do I vote if I don't put a lens on my pancake (didn't have one on my nifty fifty when I had it, either).


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thank you, Neuro!


----------



## benperrin (Jul 15, 2014)

No filters are used to protect my lenses. Unless I am out shooting in sand or something where I figure that I need protection from the elements. I often use a circular polariser or ND filter though but that has nothing to do with protection. I used to use b+w uv filters for protection but one day realised that they were unnecessary for my style of shooting.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 15, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I use B+w filters on all my lenses except my 100mm macro and 40mm pancake. They never come off unless I can see they're a problem when I'm shooting back lit subjects or I use my LEE filter system. Otherwise, My lenses always have pristine front elements at the end of their life for resale.
> 
> UV Filter vs No UV Filter Debate.: http://youtu.be/p0Ck-7oA7iU


'

Nice channel. I didn't notice when you began it. Thanks for the 16-35/4 review.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



After being out for a full day with the M + 18-55, I'll be getting a UV filter for it.


----------



## EOS rebel (Jul 15, 2014)

I always keep UV filters on (except for my retired EF-S 18-55 which is waiting to be sold along with my T3i once the 7DII comes out) and I'm ok with stacking my CPL.


----------



## Otter (Jul 15, 2014)

For the most part, I do not use any filters on my lenses(Unless using the Lee filter system with a ND and or polarizer on the end, which is not for protective measures). They are all "L" and I don't want to put another piece of glass on a lens I've spent over $1000 to have great optics and image quality. I have a 50mm 1.2 and I can't see why I would put a filter on it. I do have the 70-200mm 2.8 and sometimes I shoot near the water on a windy day and I will put a filter on it. This is because a decent amount of water gets on the front element but that's about the only time. I do understand under extreme conditions, they are warranted but how many of us are shooting in such conditions? Probably not many. The less I have them on the better while shooting.


----------

